# Please help me I dentist this plant. My bird just the a price of it.



## 19jeffro83 (Sep 5, 2011)

This the plant that Gilligan just ate a small piece of. Just want to make sure he's not gonna get sick from it.


----------



## 19jeffro83 (Sep 5, 2011)

Sorry identify* iPhone typo.


----------



## iecereal (Jun 7, 2012)

Schefflera, Umbrella Plant - Natural Organic Home Garden Health Howard Garrett Dirt Doctor

its a umbrella plant


----------



## 19jeffro83 (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

Reminds me of an episode of Gilligan's Island where they think Gilligan's has just a day or two to live from being stung by a wasp or mantis... Hilarious episode... As were all episodes


----------



## 19jeffro83 (Sep 5, 2011)

It stinks it poisonous.


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

Was just going to say - stuff is poisonous. 

You will just have to see I guess. Here is hoping your bird is okay.


----------



## oneshot (Mar 5, 2010)

Weirdest thread title ever.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

It makes me wonder why they recommend schefflera for chameleons. Most of the chameleon enclosures that I have seen have had schefflera in them.

Yes I think this is the strangest thread title ever.


----------



## 19jeffro83 (Sep 5, 2011)

oneshot said:


> Weirdest thread title ever.


Couldn't change it from my phone ( : 
I think he's gonna be ok. My girlfriend saw him take a nip at the leave. We just moved to her mothers and it was in reach of him while out of his cage. He's a senigal parrot so he's not big. But we're keeping and eye on him closely. So far so good.


----------



## 19jeffro83 (Sep 5, 2011)

iPhone typos d :


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I lol every time I see this thread in the list. Something about your dentist doing something to a bird? I dunno but best title ever.


----------



## nonliteral (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm not a vet, and I don't have any idea how birds react to stuff like this, but Schefflera is considered poisonous (like so many houseplants) due to calcium oxalate crystals. This can certainly be dangerous, and quite possibly fatal if they eat enough, but it also tends to be self-limiting -- it tends to be really painful to chew. 

I've got a lot of houseplants, many of them aroids (which tend to be loaded with calcium oxalate), and have cats who tend to try chewing anything interesting -- but I've never had one take more than one nibble of any of these, with no noticeable effects (other than to disdainfully ignore the existence of said plant from there out.)

As I said, I'm not a vet, and I'm sure there are animals that could have a much stronger reaction to calcium oxalate, or animals that don't notice (or ignore) the pain when chewing on it, or animals that are small enough that a single bite might be fatal (and a bird might certainly qualify here), and I certainly wouldn't advise anyone to put a pet at risk, but I've gotten to the point where I pretty much don't worry about houseplants with calcium oxalate being dangerous to my own menagerie.


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

I took care of a senegal parrot for a time, they're great birds. I hope yours is well!


----------



## 19jeffro83 (Sep 5, 2011)

He seems fine today going about his normal mood swings, eating and singing like usual. Thanks of the help everyone and I'm glad some enjoyed the title of the tread (; 
This is the little guy I'm talking about.


----------



## XxExoticPsychExX (Mar 12, 2012)

Awww he looks so cute! I have a congo african grey and if it were him that ingested a bit I'd call the avian vet just in case.


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

frogface said:


> I lol every time I see this thread in the list. Something about your dentist doing something to a bird? I dunno but best title ever.


I was about to say the same thing. Got a good chuckle out of this at the expense of the OP and his demented iPhone.


----------



## pdfDMD (May 9, 2009)

oneshot said:


> Weirdest thread title ever.


I am a dentist and this really caught my eye. Lost in translation?


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

When I saw "I dentist" I imagined an iPhone app that performs crude dental work.


----------



## 19jeffro83 (Sep 5, 2011)

Lol he's still ok thanks guys.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

At first I was going to guess that you had a venus flytrap since that is one of the few plants that might need dental work...


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

jimo said:


> at first i was going to guess that you had a venus flytrap since that is one of the few plants that might need dental work...:d


feed me seymore!!!!


----------



## 19jeffro83 (Sep 5, 2011)

I love Audrey two. Do you think she'd be ok in my viv w some leucs?


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

frogface said:


> I lol every time I see this thread in the list. Something about your dentist doing something to a bird? I dunno but best title ever.


I think of a bird paying a dentist.


----------

